# Cyanoacrylate or CA glue



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 19, 2019)

Referred to as super glue. This is an amazing glue with particular qualities, that when used correct is an indispensable tool.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capillary_action
It works by capillary action in it’s “thin” form, working it’s way Into a crack or bonding two items together that are closely aligned.
Model builders use it and it can be purchased on eBay or amazon. Typically I only use the thin variety that is about the viscosity of water. The super glue over the counter in stores is most often junk. It doesn’t do magic, no glue can, but I have used it in bike repairs where nothing else would work, for example: a wood 28” finger joint repair, a loose light bulb glass on the metal threads, minor seat leather repair and on cracked grips. Use it sparingly and know that it bonds instantly! Practice on some small things to get use to how it flows and bonds. The key is clamp first, then glue!


----------



## TieDye (Jan 19, 2019)

They make a better product called Future Glue. Same good stuff that it'll do, but this will glue anything to anything, even dirty stuff.


----------

